# Paw fur



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

So should i get the fur between milos paws trimmed? I know some people say theres no need to do it but i think its getting too long!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I scissor Leo's paw fur level with the paw pads. It would partially depend on what Milo walks through regularly. If he is walking on natural trails or in wooded areas where seeds, burrs , etc could get caught between his paw pads then you probably should trim the hair between them. Leo is mostly on paved paths and grass so I just trim level with the pads though I still check his fit twice each day when I comb him out.


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok thanks! I think ill do it myself then, all though this would be a good excuse to get him used to the groomers!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Carli said:


> get him used to the groomers!


So very important for his sake and the groomer's!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I would definitely trim his paw fur. I scissor level with the pad and use a very small rechargeable trimmer for in between the pads. It is very important for Tyler, as I have wood floors throughout the house with tile in the bathrooms, all very slippery when his pad fur is long.


----------

